# How good is the Smoke Hollow 44" smoker ?



## jrod62

Was at Sam's today and seen this smoker. Looks like a lot of room in it. Before I buy it

like to find out more about it . So any info will be helpful. Does the AMNPS burn good in it ?

Temp control ?













IMAG1133.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Feb 26, 2013


















IMAG1132.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Feb 26, 2013






Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## mhchops

I was considering that smoker myself but read lots of bad and some good also i think the size is great but the way i understand it really eats propane like almost a 20 lbs tank on a good smoke. There is a smoke hollow post that you can read, its under propane smokers i dont know how to link you there or i would

Mhchops


----------



## jhs1957

I just bought this from asms about 3weeks ago new to smoking ,bit o think it will work just fine.


----------



## jrod62

Just wondering if it will go low enough for smoking sausage .


----------



## jhs1957

ok I am going to try this again. Tried posting last night from my phone and the touch screen keypad is very touchy. so far i have smoked a pork loin, fatty, and 4 slabs of ribs, temp was at or around 225 -250 at that temp it is hard to keep chunks from burning. I also smoked  a batch of jerky and a batch of snack sticks. the snack sticks came great. I started them smoking at 120 then bumped up

the temp by 10 or 15 degrees every hour untill they were done. i had excellent smoke with these. I was able to set knob by pushing in and turning to offf position until flame was very low with only one burner.  the ambient temp was somewhere in low 30 upper 20s . I am not sure i should be doing this or not but flame did not go out. i have not tried this when smoking at 225- 250 range am a

little leary if flame goes out and other burner is still going if i would have a problem

the therm with unit is off and for now i am using a oven therm problem with that is half way threw smoke you can not see threw widow anymore

as far as propane im not really sure i have one small tank and one larger tank of rv . i switched from little tank to big tank when i went to smoke the ribs . I did not want to run out in middle as i was in

house checking occasionally because was so cold that day.Overall the food has been coming out good ..


----------



## s2k9k

Ed, I don't know about the Smoke Hollow but I do know a lot of people have had a very hard time with the AMNPS and propane smokers, the burner just burns up too much O2. But there has been really good results with the AMNTS (The Tube) and propane smokers.


----------



## jhs1957

I was able to get temp as low as 120. I used one burner and turned towards off position untill flame was very low . Worked really good and wind did not blow out. ambient temp low 30s.  I smoked snack sticks and they came out great. I had about 6 hours and good smoke. I smoked a batch of jerky that came out good but I overdried them for my taste  but that i figured was me learning the smoker... I smoked 4 racks of ribs last sat. that came out very good. smoked at 225- 250 range . I am haveing trouble with smoke flare ups at this range.. same problem when I smoked a loin... I believe it would work by setting the one burner like I am doing snack sticks and the other burner higher . My concern is if the low burner goes out. whcich it hasnt yet.

As for the propane usage I am not sure I have one 20 lb and one tank that is bigger I use in rv. I swithed from the smaller one to the bigger one when I went to do the ribs. both still have propane left in them


----------



## jhs1957

I am sorry for posting twice I did not see that it was being held...


----------



## jrod62

Jhs1957, thanks for the info, that's was what I was looking for, if I would  be able to get the temp down to 130 without the flame going out.
I might PM you for more info, after I look at it some more .


----------



## kathrynn

I use a Camp Chef Smoke Vault...propane smoker.  I have the   AMNTS (The Tube).  My smoker doesn't eat propane.  I can do many many smokes on one 20 pound tank.

The company is coming out with a 40" smoker later this year too.

Kat


----------



## hogrider47

Hi jrod I have the 44 inches by Smoke Hollow and I really like it I only use one of the burners and it isn't hard on propane I have did about 4 or 5 long smokes and its still on the same 20 lb tank I did put a neele valve on it to control the temps better and the tube pellet  smoker from Todd works Fine I'm not sorry I got it It does leak a bit of smoke around the door but I can deal with that For the money I give it a thumbs up


----------



## jrod62

S2K9K said:


> Ed, I don't know about the Smoke Hollow but I do know a lot of people have had a very hard time with the AMNPS and propane smokers, the burner just burns up too much O2. But there has been really good results with the AMNTS (The Tube) and propane smokers.


Thanks for info. 
I might try the mailbox mod. For the AMNPS.
I have been thinking about trying the AMNTS. 
So might have to place an order for it.


----------



## jrod62

Hogrider47 said:


> Hi jrod I have the 44 inches by Smoke Hollow and I really like it I only use one of the burners and it isn't hard on propane I have did about 4 or 5 long smokes and its still on the same 20 lb tank I did put a neele valve on it to control the temps better and the tube pellet  smoker from Todd works Fine I'm not sorry I got it It does leak a bit of smoke around the door but I can deal with that For the money I give it a thumbs up


Thanks.
Sound likes the  AMNTS is the way to go .
I will add a needle valve to it.  
Were do you put the AMNTS in the smoker ?


----------



## jhs1957

If u put a neadle valve how will that work with two burners will u be ableTo have one on low for chips and one on say med for 225 temp


----------



## hogrider47

jrod If I have the right side burner on I place the tube smoker beside the left side air intake and next to the left chip box


----------



## jrod62

Hogrider47 said:


> jrod If I have the right side burner on I place the tube smoker beside the left side air intake and next to the left chip box


Thanks,


----------



## schultzkasha

I just got the same smoker and I smoked some pork loin and it worked great . I was wondering if anyone has smoked cheese on the 44 in smoker ? If so how did it turn out ?


----------



## aland

Hi- I use my 44 to smoke cheese, Spam, boloney, boiled eggs, nuts, etc and use the AMZNTS. I use no heat. If you go above 90* or so, the cheese will get soft and, believe me, sag thru the grates. Tastes great but a real booger to get out. I keep mine in the car shed out of the sun but I have to wait for a cool day. If it's 90* or higher, it's risky. You can freeze some jugs with water and put them in there to keep the temps down, but put them in a pan of some sort to catch the condensation. aland.


----------



## aland

Also, I forgot, if you have trouble keeping the temps down when you do use heat, set the knob on HI, then turn back towards OFF to get a "pilot light" like flame. Works for me. Good luck, aland.


----------



## schultzkasha

Thanks for the tips . I will try them


----------



## goodbeer

Hogrider47 said:


> jrod If I have the right side burner on I place the tube smoker beside the left side air intake and next to the left chip box



Hogrider47, what size tube smoker do you use? Also, do you leave your chips trains in even if you are using the tube smoker?


----------



## urbom

I guess I don't know how good one is, since this is the first smoker I've ever had, but after a little practice, I found that it is really reliable, repeatable, and built well.

I've had the Smoke Hollow 44" from Sam's for about 8 months now.  For my second job, my wife and I run a restaurant.  Mostly we are a steak house, but we have a pretty varied menu.  We were buying a smoked pulled pork from Hormel called Austin Blues.  I decided that we could save some cash if I smoked butts, so I bought the SM44.   I've smoked probably 500 lb of butts, 120 lb of ribs, 80 lb of chickens, and a few other things in the SM44.  I use the AMNTS to provide the smoke and burn traeger pellets.  I have 2 of the AMNTS's, and get about 3 hours out of each one.  I place the AMNTS on the bottom rack, all the way to the right, and light the right burner only set just a little below medium.  The chip trays are out, and the drip pan is lined with foil.  I have to change to the other AMNTS about half way through the 6 hour smoke.

Set up in this fashion, the SM44 will hold 225 - 250 pretty much rock steady.  I normally smoke 8 boneless butts about 8 lb each all at the same time.  I use a modified version of Jeff's rub, mustard to stick it, smoke for 6 hours, then into buffet pans with covers and a cup of Angry Orchard apple ale per butt, into the convection oven until the remote thermometer reads 205.  The quality of the pork is amazing, and beats the hell out of the stuff that we bought.

I can do about 8 or 10 smokes on a barbecue tank of propane, so I'm pretty happy with gas consumption.


----------



## schultzkasha

aland , What  AMZNTS smoker do you use ? And where do you place it in the smoker ? Thanks


----------



## aland

I have the 18". I get 5-6 hrs or more out of it. It also fit in my gas grill when I'm doing just a small amount of food. I can also use less pellets if needed. I got into cold smoking my meat for a while then put fire to it and found it takes on the smoke alot better than just smoking while cooking.


----------



## aland

Sorry, I forgot the 2nd question. I put my TS opposite of the burner I'm using(burning end and turn it around as it burns down).


----------



## schultzkasha

aland , Thanks for the help .


----------



## vecchiobob

Hi Folks
I am also thinking of buying a propane smoke hollow 44''.
But I have a couple questions that maybe you guys can help me with? ?
My partner and I are going to the Big Apple in the spring and I am hoping to pick up one of these.
We are from Ireland and I hope to bring one back with us. 
I have checked on our airlines website and I have no problems with the weight if the smoker is a flat pack when I buy it???
Also do any of you know and can recommend a good place in manhattan for bbq ( beer and blues)???
Thanks for your help and SLAINTE!!!:41:


----------



## iinthesmoke

If you look for wood stove 1/4" seal tape you can get the doors sealed with a little adjustment of the side latches.  Loosen them after the seal is installed to prevent crushing seal on the latch side or bending the hinges up.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

I have had mine for 6 months and absolutely love it. You can use only 1 burner on low and will get down to 225. Love the rib rack, I did 6 racks of baby backs on 1 shelf only with plenty of room to spare. You can run it on 2 burners for about 30 hours before you go through a 20lb tank. Don't hesitate to buy one


----------



## txocelot

I'm trying to get the external box measurements for this smoker, I keep finding different information online. Can someone please measure the box for me and provide, the width and depth.


----------



## aland

TxOcelot- 44" H (with burner box), 24"W x 16"D.  

aland


----------



## aland

TxOcelot- 44" H (with burner box), 24"W x 16"D.


----------



## winomike

I've used mine--unmodified--for bacon, hams, pork shoulder and whole chickens....my only problem is that the temps are way too high.  I think I'm going to buy a  smaller heating element(LP) and use it on one side.  I had put a gasket to aid in the smoke leaking out around the door, and even opened the door slightly to try and decrease the heat, to no avail.  Sine the smoker has two elements, i will down-size one....OR build an outside smoke generator.  Mike


----------



## winomike

where did you buy your AMNTS?


----------



## goodbeer

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## aland

You can light a burner and turn it back past LOW towards OFF to get a flame lower than LOW. That's what I do.


----------



## winomike

Thanks, but can you actually get it down to the 120 degree level?


----------



## emc usn ret

I bought this from Sam's Club and assembled it myself with no issues.  So far, I have smoked 3 racks of ribs and 4 pork loins and they all came out great!  This is a large smoker suitable for cooking for a large or small crowd,  I used 1 burner on its lowest setting and the temp hovered around 250, to get a lower temp, I throttled down the supply valve on the bottle.  I am still using the same 20 lb bottle and yes, smoke comes out around the door a little but who cares?  It's a smoker and the meat will have the smoke flavor so I don't really see an issue with where the smoke comes out.  I had a set of hard roller wheels that I bolted to the bottom of the legs, this is a big smoker and carrying it around isn't something that can be easily done by one person, I keep my smoker in the garage and roll it out when I am going to use it.  The other thing I like about this smoker is that it comes with a cover that has a zipper on one corner and that makes it very easy to put on or take off.  I'm planning on using the smoker this week to make some hickory smoked jamaican jerk chicken wings, some fresh homemade bratwurst, and possibly a sausage fatty for the Super Bowl!  So far, I have really no complaints about this smoker as it doesn't have any issues that I can't overcome.  Happy smoking and I hope this review helps you make a decision one way or another!


----------



## aland

You can light your burner on HI then turn back towards OFF to get a lower flame, even down to a pilot light flame.


----------



## wolfman1955

EMC USN RET said:


> I bought this from Sam's Club and assembled it myself with no issues.  So far, I have smoked 3 racks of ribs and 4 pork loins and they all came out great!  This is a large smoker suitable for cooking for a large or small crowd,  I used 1 burner on its lowest setting and the temp hovered around 250, to get a lower temp, I throttled down the supply valve on the bottle.  I am still using the same 20 lb bottle and yes, smoke comes out around the door a little but who cares?  It's a smoker and the meat will have the smoke flavor so I don't really see an issue with where the smoke comes out.  I had a set of hard roller wheels that I bolted to the bottom of the legs, this is a big smoker and carrying it around isn't something that can be easily done by one person, I keep my smoker in the garage and roll it out when I am going to use it.  The other thing I like about this smoker is that it comes with a cover that has a zipper on one corner and that makes it very easy to put on or take off.  I'm planning on using the smoker this week to make some hickory smoked jamaican jerk chicken wings, some fresh homemade bratwurst, and possibly a sausage fatty for the Super Bowl!  So far, I have really no complaints about this smoker as it doesn't have any issues that I can't overcome.  Happy smoking and I hope this review helps you make a decision one way or another!


When you get tired as I did of messing around with those chip trays that came with your smoker, here is a link to the mod I did to mine so I could get up to 12 hrs of Thin Blue Smoke http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155584/getting-rid-of-the-wood-boxes-in-my-smoke-hollow-44-gasser
I no longer have this smoker{gave it to my son} but I will tell you you can do all of the mods in the world to it and you will not be able to get it much below 200 deg. All in all though it is a very nice hot smoker.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

I added a nomex gasket to mine for around $15 and help contain the smoke & heat tremendiously


----------



## gary s

Post some Pics, so everyone can see

gary


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Will do, not home right now


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

I used 1/8" x 1/2" Nomex I purchased on Ebay. I attached it to the face of the smoker cabinet along with lower door that contains the wood chip trays. Sorry for the delay we had a blizzard yesterday













2015-01-27 18.42.28.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jan 28, 2015


















2015-01-27 18.43.37.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jan 28, 2015


















2015-01-27 18.43.46.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice job, looks good

Gary


----------



## nadekow

I know this is an older thread but I was hoping to get an answer if possible. I bought the PS4400 on Saturday and used it the first time on Sunday. Really like it but I a question about the flame and was wondering if anyone else had the same problem. The first inch or so of flame is much higher than the rest. I attached a picture to better explain what I mean. Seems to cook evenly, no soot on food, but was wondering if this is normal as I have never seen it before. Thanks in advance.

Steve













flame.jpg



__ nadekow
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Mine does not do that, I don't believe it is a problem though


----------



## bigtrain74

nadekow said:


> I know this is an older thread but I was hoping to get an answer if possible. I bought the PS4400 on Saturday and used it the first time on Sunday. Really like it but I a question about the flame and was wondering if anyone else had the same problem. The first inch or so of flame is much higher than the rest. I attached a picture to better explain what I mean. Seems to cook evenly, no soot on food, but was wondering if this is normal as I have never seen it before. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flame.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nadekow
> __ Feb 14, 2015


Hows the air flow in relevance to where you have your smoker situated? Do you think that a breeze could be causing this?


----------



## capedawg

I have a 36" Smoke Hollow that I've been using for about 3 years. It does have a tendency to run hot so I put a stick in the door to wedge it open and keep it closed with a shovel. I slide the stick toward or away from the hinge to adjust the temperature.

I did some reading early on and one solution was to get a burner for the 32" model or adapt a gas range thermostat. I settled on the stick.

I've cooked 12 chickens at a time in it, ribs, butts, etc. I've been very satisfied but I think when it breaks down I'll get an electric.

I have a big stick burner if I need to cook a lot. I'm in Florida so the ambient temperature is usually no help.


----------



## nadekow

I use it in the same spot as my last smoker but I will try changing directions and see if it makes a difference. I appreciate the suggestion and hope it works.


----------



## kev80

I bought this the weekend of super bowl Sunday and have cooked on it every weekend since. Last weekend I was cooking leg quarters and it seemed not to want to get above 225. Early this morning it went to put several pork butts on a couldn't get it above 175. Very frustrating but I got to thinking about weather conditions and the first few times I used it.  The weather had been relatively normal for my area of about 40 degrees this time of the year but over the past week it has been bitterly cold (5-15 degree lows) . I then proceeded to pour hot water on the outside of my propane t and and within minutes the temp shot up 75 degrees to around 250. Back to normal


----------



## jdharrington

Hello,

I just purchased the Smoke Hollow 40 inch propane smoker and I also have trouble controlling the temps.  I am new to this and not familiar with needle valves you mentioned.  Where did you purchase it and how is it installed?

Thanks, JD


----------



## jond36

Search for a bayou needle valve. They come fully assembled.


----------



## familyjuice

I just want to share a way that might help in lowering the temps. I was smoking a lamb shoulder last week, and the ambient temp was 80, and the probe inside hit 295 with only one burner set at its lowest. I was afraid to lower it further, by setting it like a pilot light. So, I opened up the chimney more and kept adjusting it until it got to 230. I did lose a bit of smoke though, but it was still good.


----------



## jond36

I also heard if you light one burner only on low to medium it can maintain 225.


----------



## nadekow

If you turn the one burner between the off and high it will hold real close to 225. I normally start it on high to get the smoke going and then turn it down. Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## demosthenes9

As the SH44 isn't insulated and the metal is thin, hitting a temp is conditioned on the weather.   There are times when I turn one knob to high, push it in then keep turning towards "off" to achieve a low flame and 225ish temp.  In colder/windier weather, I might run one burner on low, or two burners between "off" and "high".   One of the great things about propane smokers like the SH44 is that it doesn't take long to dial in the temp.   If it's too high, open the door to vent the chamber and turn the dial down a bit.   Shouldn't take more than a few minutes to hit the temp you want.

One thing to also remember is that the chamber temp will be greatly affected by the amount of meat/thermal mass that you put in it.   If you get it locked in at 225ish and then throw 10 cold 12lbs Boston Butts in it, the chamber temp is going to drop a lot and will take forever to climb back up to 225.     Even throwing 1 butt on will affect the chamber temp, you if you want to smoke at 225, you should preheat to a higher temp.    Also, as the internal temp of the meat rises, the chamber temp will rise as well.  If you want to maintain a steady 225, then part way through the smoke, you'll need to adjust the flame down just a bit.

Personally, I'm not that much of a stickler for exact temps.  I strongly believe in "ISH", as in, 225ISH, or 250ISH, or 275ish, etc. 

BTW, should also mention that I don't use the chip trays, but rather, an AMNTS smoke generation tube, which has almost  zero effect on the chamber temp.


----------



## bando213

Ok people, I bought the smoke hollow 44 pro model, went to season it and it says to get it up to 300 couldn't get it past 256. It was 67 degrees outside. Today I tried smoking some salmon and couldn't get it past 160 but it was probably 20 to 30 degrees cooler. Tried adjusting everything and nothing worked. Looked at the flame and turned the knob to low and high again and looked like it didn't change much. I'm desperate.


----------



## clifford

I heard the glass is pretty hard to keep clean , which kinda makes sense.


----------



## jond36

Again, try the bayou needle valve. You can get that box hotter.


----------



## demosthenes9

Bando213 said:


> Ok people, I bought the smoke hollow 44 pro model, went to season it and it says to get it up to 300 couldn't get it past 256. It was 67 degrees outside. Today I tried smoking some salmon and couldn't get it past 160 but it was probably 20 to 30 degrees cooler. Tried adjusting everything and nothing worked. Looked at the flame and turned the knob to low and high again and looked like it didn't change much. I'm desperate.


Bando,

It's possible that you have a bad regulator and if that's the case, contact Smoke Hollow and have them send you another one.

It's also possible that the low pressure safety function has kicked in.   Turn your tank and your burners off.  Disconnect the propane.   Reconnect the propane making sure that the collar is threaded correctly.   Turn on the propane then after 5 seconds, turn one of the burners on to High and light it.   Once the first burner is going, light the second burner.   Adjust the knobs between low and high and see of the flame level changes now.


----------



## chazemt

I have the Smoke Hollow 44....LOVE IT!!!  I've had no problem with it going through propane.  Have smoked countless ribs, a few fatties, a brisket, a boston butt....all problem free with this smoker!


----------



## smokinnn

jrod62 said:


> Thanks.
> Sound likes the AMNTS is the way to go .
> I will add a needle valve to it.
> Were do you put the AMNTS in the smoker ?


So which kind of needle valve works best with this smoker?  I'd like to add one too, but there seems to be a lot of different kinds depending on things like PSI, hose diameter, etc.  I just want to be sure to get one that works well with this smoker.  

Thanks!!!

Kevin


----------



## slysmoke

This is the one I put in my 38:


----------



## smokinnn

SlySmoke said:


> This is the one I put in my 38:


I actually ordered that exact one, but it does not seem to fit. I have a 44 inch.  I assume, you would put it between the hose from the propane canister and where it attaches to the smoker?  The line going from the propane to the smoker is 3/8" I think.


----------



## slysmoke

I installed mine in line just before the factory knob. I'm not sure how you would do it on the 44 since it has 2 burners? Maybe where the line splits to go to the individual burners? Don't know how accessible that would be.


----------



## grandmastershek

Clifford said:


> I heard the glass is pretty hard to keep clean , which kinda makes sense.


I've got the 38", and I've done 2 smokes with it so far and it's pretty dirty. I haven't tried it yet, but I have heard bar keepers friend works.


----------



## smokinnn

SlySmoke said:


> I installed mine in line just before the factory knob. I'm not sure how you would do it on the 44 since it has 2 burners? Maybe where the line splits to go to the individual burners? Don't know how accessible that would be.


Thanks!!  I'll check that out, it did not seem reall accessible when I did a quick check yesterday but I did not try very hard.  I wonder if it would be better to just replace the entire main hose from the propane to the smoker?  Or is it better to have it more directly connected to an individual burner?


----------



## slysmoke

This isn't m ine, but I found ir here on the forums: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/188229/needle-valve-mod and it is kind of like my setup.


----------



## 42firewalker

I had this smoker for about a year. Love it! When from charcoal to gas, due to want to get some more sleep on overnight cooks for team food days. 

On clean glass, I have just been using a metal stainless steal pad in dish cleaning section (like steel wool) and hot water. Works great. 

I cook mainly ribs and pork butts. Did my first fatty this weekend and bacon cover hotdogs (my wife said that the only hot dogs she will eat now).

Done a few  hams and frozen turkeys (look it up) crazy a buddy at work that does a lot of fundraisers told me about it was one the moistest turkeys I had.


----------



## smokinnn

I've been using an Amazen Smoker Tube (AMST??) with my Smoke Hollow 44.  When I am cold smoking everything seems fine, it fills the smoker with smoke and it exits from the smoke stack vent on top.  But when the heat is on, it seems like the smoke from it is being drawn downward instead of up through the tube vent.  I put the tube on the same rack as my water pan (so it was actually below the surface as I used a different pan on a lower rack instead of the one that comes with it.  The smoke from the chip pans seems to fill the smoker and exit the top,  So any ideas why the smoke from the pellet tube would be drawn downward?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW, I have now changed over to using sand in my water pan now instead of water.  I read about that on this forum and so just today I put some foil in my water pan (now using the original that came with the smoker), put sand on top of that and foil on top of that.  I am going to try it for the first time this Friday when I will be smoking 6 racks of baby back ribs.  Hopefully the sand will help maintain a steady temperature as well as the water, but be way easier to clean up.   :-)

0


----------



## heffy

I have had mine for about 6 months now. I have warm weather so I use low flame-very low. I use a little charcoal in the wood box's to maintain the smoke.  I am thinking of using a large pan to use as a smoke box, allowing the burners to keep the smoke working and use larger wetter wood chunks. 

The glass window really helps out.when looking for the red tint on the meats.  I do clean the inside glass every couple of smokes with just water and a sponge-works really well.

I like the product, I don't burn myself as much with the larger grates and openings!  I have gotten good results, it's hard to keep the neighbors away!

JH


----------



## xblume

jrod62 said:


> Was at Sam's today and seen this smoker. Looks like a lot of room in it. Before I buy it
> 
> like to find out more about it . So any info will be helpful. Does the AMNPS burn good in it ?
> 
> Temp control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1133.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jrod62
> __ Feb 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1132.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jrod62
> __ Feb 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help on this.


I love my smoke-hollow-44 smoker!  It's big and, unlike someone else's experience, I don't think it uses excessive fuel.  I would like to buy replacement grates, and water pan but haven't had any luck finding replacement parts.


----------



## jond36

Contact the company through their website. Just google smoke hollow. I have and they can sell you spare parts. No problem. Thumbs Up


----------



## xblume

Huh.  I'll have to try again.  I tried and got NO response from them.


----------



## heffy

I have had trouble with the smoke box's. Can't keep a good smoke going more than 45 min. been using a grate to hold larger wood chunks directly over flames. Start high to get going then turn down gas to desired temp.  Any ideas on how to improve the smoke?


----------



## heffy

I use a sponge with an abrasive pad on one side with water. cleans the glass very well.  Also, from another post, I too have the smoke not rising to the top section. will try to raise the pan, or try a narrower pan.  Will let you know the results.​


----------



## slysmoke

On my SH 38 I use a cast iron skillet to hold the chunks. Lots of other folks here do the same for various gas smokers.


----------



## cayotica

I tried smoking with propane one time, IMHO it doesn't work well in southern Florida in the summer, dang thing ran what too hot!


----------



## chili50bq

I've had one for about 2 months an love it. The propane it uses is about the norm for this type cooker. I've done 4 long burns on 1- 20LP tank. The temp stays pretty about where you want it once you get it set. I use a maverick oven digital gauge and have 2 other gauges I installed at different heights in the side. I also removed the damper at the stack an made one out of a tailpipe extension from advance that was about 5 bucks with a flat 1/8 piece of steel on top held down with a vale spring and added a handle. Works great and is a lot better then the original which is hard to move when smoker is hot. I highly recommend this cooker.

                                                                                           Thank You

                                                                                           Bear in Texas


----------



## thunderball

I really do like to use mine and use it pretty often. Im in Georgia. The two burners and large size sets it part from most units like this.

To answer someones question above, I have found that pellets will smoke longer than the chips.

I bought one of those tubes from "Amazin" that folks talk about on these forums and have had absolutely no luck. I bought the 18" one.

After a few tries, it always just goes out. I got to the point that with all the tips and tricks that didnt seem to work for me, the tube is just laying in my garage. 30 plus bucks NOT well spent.

Anyway, Ive done about 10 briskets, 15 or so butts and many,many chickens as well as ribs. Im really glad I got this 44 smoker.


----------



## parman

I have had mine for about a month. I used the green egg gasket to seal the door as it did leak. The green egg gasket works just right. the width is a perfect fit for the door. When putting it together I used a sealant to prevent leakage.

I've used the same propane tank for 3 long smokes. I've just cooked two briskets at the same time. Then followed with two pork racks and finished with a tri-tip.  Because of the design,upright smoker, my brisket cook time is under 10 hours for a full packer. Pork ribs cook in about 3 hours. I also purchased 2 extra fire boxes to pre-load with chips so I don't have to fool around with a very hot firebox during the cook. just pull the used and replace with the new one.

I've always used horizontal smokers and the smoke hollow is my first upright. I found it cooks much faster as my first ribs were over cooked. The temp control is fine. Again you need to

experiment as your times will be different from a horizontal smoker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sharryn

I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and have used it three times.  I love it.  Once you get to the correct temp it maintains fairly well, unless it's really windy.  I started with a 1/2 full 20 lb. tank, used it for at least a total of 17 hours and still have plenty remaining in the tank.  I used apple wood that I saved from one of my dead trees, some about as round as my thumb and they all lit just fine.  I can't remember but I believe the instructions say to use the wood chips.  That may be why some owners have trouble with the wood staying lit.  The wood they are using may be a little damp also, and I've heard others say to put them in the microwave for a couple of minutes to dry the wood.  As I said, I love mine and can see me using it for quite a long time to come. 













Smoke Hollow 44.jpg



__ sharryn
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## chili50bq

Have you tried the fish tank pump I posted on here a couple weeks ago for the MES. I'm sure it will work here also. Check my thread out earlier for the MES an no smoke.                                 Bear in Texas


----------



## kevhil

I've got a 38 inch smoke hollow and have loved everything I've done in it.  Low temps aren't a problem just turn it towards off and shield it from any breeze.  Cleanup is really easy.


----------



## heffy

I like my Smoke Hollow.  Best is the door, look without opening and the glass cleans easily with a sponge and water. 

I still have trouble keeping good smoke. I have removed the smoke box's and added 12"x12" wok boxes (got holes in em)  holds a couple of pieces of wood and I lower the flame after the wood starts to smolder.  The gas level is below low just before it goes out. I burn one side before the other. That way I can stoke every two hours and keep the smoke roll'n.  Any other hints are welcome.


----------



## eric overby

Turkey.jpg



__ eric overby
__ Dec 1, 2015






Used mine to Smoke 36lbs of Turkey.  Couldn't get the temp up to 325 with just gas, so I used my AMNps with charcoal loaded in it to get to there.  Worked out well.  Was really pleased with the cook and the flavor.   Meathead's Simon and Garfunkel Rub is the stuff for Turkey.


----------



## novegan007

I have an earlier model of this smoker and I love it. Folks you have to have realistic expectations of what any piece of equipment can do. If you want to cold smoke do it in the winter.....it's a propane smoker! For a cooler smoke in the summer you need to open all vents and i put an aluminum foil shroud around the chip holder down to the burner. This reduces the amount of direct heat entering the cabinet, I live in the Pacific Northwest and I actually do my cold smoking in the winter. If you want to cold smoke year around any smoking cabinet in combination with a smoke generator will work.


----------



## cayotica

It's okay to light them that way but after that don't expose them to direct flame, some say "A great "smoke" isn't made by the physical smoke you can see, it's the smoke you can't see that gets the job done." Is it true? I don't know, but by some, I really mean a lot.


----------



## cayotica

Hey there, why are the legs on the right of you smoker shorter than the left...and how lucky you are that a couple of red bricks are just the right size to level it out...lol but seriously did you have to cut them because of corrosion?

p.s. a micro wave won't dry wet wood but it will draw resins out of the wood, course resins burns quite readily.


----------



## sharryn

cayotica said:


> Hey there, why are the legs on the right of you smoker shorter than the left...and how lucky you are that a couple of red bricks are just the right size to level it out...lol but seriously did you have to cut them because of corrosion?
> 
> p.s. a micro wave won't dry wet wood but it will draw resins out of the wood, course resins burns quite readily.


I have it sitting in a drive that goes to the basement so it's downhill.  I had to put the bricks under it to level it.  Works great!

Oven maybe then?


----------



## cayotica

If the oven is set to a low temperature it will dry the wood but honestly I have never had a problem smoking with seasoned woods, even if they had been left out in the rain for days water will barely penetrate the surface .


----------



## cayotica

p.s.  Since you have explained the bricks to me I can see in the photograph that the wall although level has more bricks in it as you proceed to the right, of course if I was Sherlock Holmes I would've noticed that in the first place. LOL


----------



## meatmedic

I’ve had mine about a month and have done 4 or 5 smoking sessions, the longest a little over 6 hours. Am still working on the same tank of propane (30#) and it still has plenty in it. Had an issue with the regulator going bad after the 1[sup]st[/sup] session so I replaced it with an adjustable one from the local propane dealer. I can regulate it down to about 120 degrees using 1 burner.   Just got my order from A-MAZE-N so haven’t had a chance to use that yet but will post once I do.   For the price this unit is tough to beat. (And they were nice about the regulator, offering to send a new one right away but I have had issues with other China made regulators on other products so just by-passed that all together)


----------



## bill ace 350

I have this smoker, I have had absolutely no problems with it. Have had it up to 400 degrees F and as low as 150 degrees F with one burner.

Have smoked cheese, salt, nuts, bacon, Canadian bacon, pork chops and summer sausage.

For cold smoking I use the AMNPS.

If I need consistent temps lower than 150, I use one or 2 1500 watt hot plates instead of the propane. Works great.

Doesn't seem to use an excrssive amount of propane.


----------



## nabor25

I bought the smoke hollow pro series at Sam's, it went together real easy.
The trouble I have is the wood chips burns up real fast. I smoke around 225. Instructions said they would last a long time. And what do you use to clean the glass door?


----------



## chili50bq

Hey Nabor25, I'm not gonna go in length about what to do cause I'm sure your gonna get a lot of answers but the first thang I would do is throw the manu. suggestions away. I soak some chips for about 30 mins. Get the cooker started then throw some chunks of what you like in the tray, I use 1 at a time, I also use the wood off my trees which I prefer and throw a charcoal or 2 in that I've got started already. Other then that you'll learn with practice. I clean with soapy water, sponge and Weber's Grill Cleaner, works grate. 

                                                                         Happy Q'ing

                                                                         Bear in Texas


----------



## nabor25

Thanks very much Bear.


----------



## jond36

Any glass can be cleaned by a razor blade and soapy water. No lie. Thats how window tint is done.

Also chips only burn for 30 to 45 mins period. Doesnt matter the smoker or fuel.


----------



## goodbeer

Rubbing Alchohol works like a charm and is cheap!


----------



## jond36

Isopropyl Alcohol ts toxic. So at least make sure to use soap and water after to wipe it clean.


----------



## housed

I use plain white vinegar on mine with a few paper towels. Takes a tiny bit of elbow grease but it really comes off quite easily, and I know nothing is going in my food that I wouldn't be willing to take a swig of :-)













image.jpg



__ housed
__ Feb 23, 2016


----------



## campgrrl

I use a scrubbing pad and some soapy water, the mess comes off great! I also have trouble with the chips lasting. I had no better luck soaking them in water either. Last few times I smoked, I bought a bag of chunks and used those. They seem to last longer. I keep a little hatchet nearby and if the piece is too big to fit in the tray, I just give it a few smacks. Its taken some getting use to but I really like this smoker!


----------



## sharryn

I've had mine for about 6-8 months now and use it a lot.  I finally gave up on the trays and got an AMZN tube smoker and also got the maze.  They take a little bit to learn too but I wouldn't go back to those trays for any amount of money.  I do love my smoke hollow.


----------



## nabor25

My new pro 44 is kinda heavy. i made a one by four frame the size of the legs and went to Lowes and bought me four small wheels, moves around great.


----------



## stevem55

I purchased this smoker two weeks ago and have had very good luck with it. I have done jerky, turkey, chicken, beef and pork and venison roasts.

it all came out perfect. the temps that i set held with no problem. I did buy wheels to put on it and it is now easier to move around.


----------

